# Pathfinder Death Wobble on 2001 LE



## GWFL (Apr 26, 2005)

I have just started experiencing this wobble generally at speeds around 50 or over. I've been told different things to resolve the problem from 2 different mechanics who had it up on the lift.
1. Replace rear control arms (4)...bushings bad.
2. Control arms good. Replace rear shocks and front struts.

Car has 121k on it and driven on flat, smooth Florida roads

After searching this forum it seems the rear control arms bushings generally seem to be the problem but is there any way to tell for sure? I don't want to start throwing money at this for the wrong reasons.

Gary


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Jack the vehicle up so that the rear suspension is left hanging. Inspect the bushings for splits. Replacing just the bushings can be a bit of a pain, but does give you the option of using polyurethane bushings. Replacing the links is the easiest way to go and Dorman Products makes them with a lifetime warranty; you can get them at a good price from Rockauto.com. A problem when replacing the rear links that some run into is when the steel collar in the middle of the bushing seizes to the through bolt. In these cases, a torch may be needed.


----------



## GWFL (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for that info. The answer may have bee right in front of me all the time. Seems I let my tire air pressure get too low 28-29# and when inflated back up to 34-35# the wobble was gone (after I had put Nitro in I stopped checking pressure). Not sure this is the real fix as the ride is squishy still but I'll replace the rear shocks and then maybe the front struts that are just a little soft and control arms last if needed.

Gary


----------



## qx4'n (Jun 4, 2003)

GWFL said:


> Thanks for that info. The answer may have bee right in front of me all the time. Seems I let my tire air pressure get too low 28-29# and when inflated back up to 34-35# the wobble was gone (after I had put Nitro in I stopped checking pressure). Not sure this is the real fix as the ride is squishy still but I'll replace the rear shocks and then maybe the front struts that are just a little soft and control arms last if needed.
> 
> Gary


I've had the same issue w/my '98 QX. I replaced my shocks and struts. I even rebalanced/rotated tires. This helped some but not totally. I even tow a 14ft fishing boat with it. This also helps minimize the lateral wobble. I am convinced the bushings are culprit and will be replacing them soon.


----------



## GWFL (Apr 26, 2005)

Finally bit the bullet and had all 4 control arms replaced. It drives great now.... the bushings were shot on the old arms. Cost $700. Would like to do the front struts and really firm up the ride.

Gary


----------



## GWFL (Apr 26, 2005)

Went ahead and replaced the front struts and rear shocks and it rides even better now. Smoother over the bumps and a quieter and tighter feel. Plan on keeping it for a few more years so want to get it in good shape. 02 sensors will be next on passenger side when I have the money...been over a year sense the check eng. light came on for them. 127k on it now.

Gary


----------

